# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange CA, August 9, 2020



## tripple3 (Jul 28, 2020)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA AUG 9th, 2020

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Aug.9thth, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 28, 2020)

Thinking SD crew is going to try to make this one!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 7, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Thinking SD crew is going to try to make this one!



All Right!
Perfect weather for riding cool old bikes around this Sunday.
Come on out, let's ride.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 9, 2020)

Came down to see everyone today at the orange ride nice to see everyone good to see the Ride still going strong I’ll be seeing you guys again soon ride safe


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> Came down to see everyone today at the orange ride nice to see everyone



Nice to see you and Audrey today.
Super-fun ride with perfect weather and awesome folks with great Bikes.



















May we see some more pics Marty @cyclingday  please?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 9, 2020)

looks like fun. good to see the kids out riding a vintage bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2020)

[QUOTE="tripple3, post: 1193688, 

May we see some more pics Marty @cyclingday  please?
[/QUOTE]

Ask, and you shall receive!

























































And a good time was had by all!


----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2020)

Didn't take many pics but nice day for a a ride around Orange with the CC crew.


----------



## Barto (Aug 13, 2020)

Wow, Looks like so much fun...nothing like that where I live in Connecticut!


----------



## downhorse (Aug 21, 2020)

looks like a cool ride. do you have to belong to a club to join?


----------



## mrg (Aug 22, 2020)

Show up at the Circle at 10 am 2nd Sunday of the month on a vintage bike and join the ride, that's it!


----------

